# my terrier is picking out the lifesource bits on blue buffalo



## airtas (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently switched my dog to blue buffalo

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/products/dogs/lp-adult-small-chick.shtml

and my dog is picking out the black pieces (lifesource bits) and not eating them

is this because they are like vegetables compared to mcdonalds for humans

where blue buffalo is healthy and not as tasty as purina to them?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd say that's probably true. On the other hand Sydney wasn't too thrilled with Blue either for whatever reason. It's good food, and she ate it, but not with gusto. We recently switched to Taste of the Wild and she LOVES it. They're both good foods, so it just goes to show that dogs have personal preferences just like people. You might try switching to something else your dog enjoys more when your current bag runs out, but I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey I work for Nutro as a Pet Nutrition specialist and I'm also working at food store with a guy who used to Rep for Blue Buffalo and it is a great food. Rest assured though that you are not the first person to have this happen. You can try mixing a tiny bit of olive oil into it, sometimes dogs just like their vitamins and food a little coated. If that doesn't work, your best bet is to switch to a food in which all of the nutrients are already in the kibble. Nutro has a fantastic small breed formula here's a link where you can see information about it http://www.nutro.com/natural-choice-dog/adult-small-dog-breeds.aspx


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If that doesn't work, your best bet is to switch to a food in which all of the nutrients are already in the kibble.


Well, the "nutrients" _are_ in the kibble. The lifesource bits are just a different kibble-type mixed in. It's like the "berries" in Kix cereal, lol.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

kafkabeetle said:


> Well, the "nutrients" _are_ in the kibble. The lifesource bits are just a different kibble-type mixed in. It's like the "berries" in Kix cereal, lol.


IDK. . .I read somewhere that the vitamins are only in the "lifesource bits". That doesn't really make sense to me (what are they putting in the kibble?), I'll see if I can find something. Maybe on Blue's website. . .

OK, from their website FAQ section: 
LifeSource Bits contain a precise blend of vitamins, minerals and antioxidants selected by holistic veterinarians and animal nutritionists. These include ingredients that have been shown to help strengthen your pet's immune system, support their specific life stage requirements and help counteract the negative impact of some environmental toxins.

Plus, we "cold form" our LifeSource Bits to minimize the loss of potency that occurs in many vitamins and nutrients when exposed to extreme heat. This is an important difference between BLUE and other brands, because other brands process their food with high heat. Heat can destroy the potency of some nutrients, particularly antioxidants, by up to 75%.

And then:
LifeSource Bits provide your pet with an extra measure of protection because of their higher potency of vitamins and minerals, but rest assured that even if your pet eats around them, he or she is still getting a nutritionally complete diet. 

So I guess the kibble is a regular nutritious kibble, the Lifesource bits are just (supposedly) kind of EXTRA nutritious.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> IDK. . .I read somewhere that the vitamins are only in the "lifesource bits". That doesn't really make sense to me (what are they putting in the kibble?), I'll see if I can find something. Maybe on Blue's website. .. .


I guess I just assumed it was a gimmick to be honest. The name itself sounds way too flasy and magical. Lifesource bits! Ugh. If there are truly vitamins _only_ in the smaller darker pieces...well that just sounds like the worst idea ever. It can't be uncommon for dogs to like to pick out the tastiest bits. Hell, people do that with their Lucky Charms (better example than Kix, LOL)

Found this on their website. It explains their reasoning for those good 'ol lifesource bits!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

lol very true. Or more like they are the non marshmallowy bits in lucky charms =)


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My girls wouldn't eat the life source bits either.. so we don't buy Blue anymore.. If the bits are supposed to have the vitamins, and they aren't eating them, then they aren't getting the vitamins. We rotate food every bag, best food we've tried so far is Before Grain. I always get whatever -good- foods are on dog food directs free shipping promo at the time.. http://www.petfooddirect.com/Category/Dog/Dog-Food/Free Shipping/Free-Shipping Looks like Wellness is next.


----------



## Puptart (Jan 25, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> I guess I just assumed it was a gimmick to be honest. The name itself sounds way too flasy and magical. Lifesource bits! Ugh. If there are truly vitamins _only_ in the smaller darker pieces...well that just sounds like the worst idea ever. It can't be uncommon for dogs to like to pick out the tastiest bits. Hell, people do that with their Lucky Charms (better example than Kix, LOL)
> 
> Found this on their website. It explains their reasoning for those good 'ol lifesource bits!


Lol Kodi did that when we first got him and tried mixing wet with dry food. Needless to say he ate around the dry. Mmmm... Lucky Charms... XD See what you started, kafkabeetle? Now I want Lucky Charms and we don't have any! XD


----------



## Amstaffbruiser (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a similar experience with the lifesource bits. I am glad that there are other dog owners who deal with this. I thought it was just a fluke at our household!

So we upped our game, HARD. We went to Orijen. Wow, what a difference. Those Canadians have really brought the dogfood ruckus! Never frozen? Botanical preservatives? 80% meat 20% other? I am AMAZED by this product. My dog takes that REGIONAL RED apart! If he could have his way, every moment of the day would be dinnertime! The only issue is that Orijen is pricey. but WOW what a difference!

http://www.westcoastpetsupply.com/orijen-regional-red-15.4-lb.html


----------



## ksymonds84 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oreo is also not eating the life source bits in the puppy formula, wish I hadn't of bought such a big bag!


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol precisely why I only bought the small bag 

Fortuantely, my pup loves all the bits in Blue... so does my cat for that matter LOL


----------



## airtas (Mar 2, 2008)

do you think blue doesnt take as good as unhealthy options>?


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

airtas said:


> do you think blue doesnt take as good as unhealthy options>?


I think it must taste different.

It has much less carbs and fillers.


----------

